# Sticky  Videos depicting cruelty to animals.



## dramaqueen

This is a reminder to everyone to please refrain from posting youtube videos, articles or pictures depicting cruelty to animals. I know that some of you post these things to make others aware of animal abuse but it upsets a lot of our members to see animals tortured, bettas fighting, etc, but again, posting these links is against the forum rules. Thank you for your understanding.


----------

